# HELP!!!  Did i just get sold fake weed?



## empireofshadows (Feb 24, 2006)

i've been chronically smoking weed for a while, but am unable to tell the differences between good and bad weed.  i was quick to buy a dime today and the dude was supposeably getting it from an open source which was currently selling just some "schwag."  i said it was all okay, i got the deal, and he said he had hooked me up with a twenty sack for ten bucks...this was good until i got to when i started to smoke it.  tell me if this stuff if good or bad weed or what.

smell:  it doesn't smell like the normal weed i've smelled, but i've heard that some weed can smell like a lemon tree or something...the smell is very suttle and actually kinda does smell sort of lemony...

appearance:  it has no seeds, it looks carefully sorted through and broken up (so there are no sticky clumped buds), it does have what look like marijuana stems that are still sorta greenish, and there is some kind of weird plant matter all in there.  there are these small sort of circular things that look ridged and pointy at one common end...i've never noticed this before.

also, i noted that it burns really really fast, and the smoke is not too harsh unless taking big hits.

so what can you tell me?

or what else can i look at to determine what this stuff is?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 24, 2006)

you smoked it right? did it get you high? if so its weed, if not it's not.


----------



## LordNecro (Feb 24, 2006)

if you get high from it it s prolly weed.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 24, 2006)

well, I agree with everyone. did you get high?? if not it is bunk, I hope you did though.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 25, 2006)

i garrantee its fake. dont worry we all been get ripped once in a whilehe probaly just threw some stems in it i could be wrong it could be some lime but lime is really good weed and you should be able to tell


----------



## pranicfever (Feb 25, 2006)

or maybe you just so messed up that you can't be sure of anything.. because you just might be so high off the weed... your so slow... yeah.. that could totally be it..


----------



## Hick (Feb 25, 2006)

> it could be some lime


.."Lime"..as in a strain.."Lime"?  never heard of it. Do you have any info, background on it?


----------



## Eggman (Feb 25, 2006)

Here's what I used to say.. If it burns; I'll smoke it. It didn't matter if it was newspaper.


----------



## gqone333 (Feb 27, 2006)

hell no,that shit is harsh ,thats like the last resort , i rather stuff a ciggerette than do that


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 6, 2007)

Hey Hick Lime is jus refering to the color of the bud compareing it to the fruit Lime.....YOU be haveing a lot of lime. LOL


----------



## Bubba Bear (May 6, 2007)

last time I got ripped off was 1974........bought a bag of oregeno for 10 bucks........but that was only a week after I smoked my first joint.......be real hard to sell me a bag of crap today...........


----------



## Kindbud (May 6, 2007)

lol ive never been ripped off or sold fake bud


----------



## the_riz (May 7, 2007)

*wow....unlucky everyone.

Ive never bought weed that wasnt actually weed, ive just bought some extremely crap stuff haha..     *


----------



## BluntFullOfKush (May 7, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> *wow....unlucky everyone.*
> 
> *Ive never bought weed that wasnt actually weed, ive just bought some extremely crap stuff haha.. *


 
Me2 Riz Ive had the worse looking and smelling weed but only during a drought like this one weed we called "Premium" smell like gas brown and dirty looking and 1 more called "Cow Chips" it smell like cow crap it waz an ugly green color and harsh but it waz weed buds packed with seeds, ill never grow that for damn sure


----------



## Kindbud (May 9, 2007)

lol yeah ive been given some crapy bud before keyword given not bought i usually smoke some and smell it before i buy it but yeah the people i get bud from are realy close friends and really dont buy crappy bud ive never had a so called drought before lol maybe cuz the bud most of my buddys get is grown hear wear i live and they grow alot of it so yeah hope i never see a drought like yall are talkin about


----------



## Object505 (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds fake. But I used to get mex a while back and it all tasted like HAY but it got you kinda high so.. As long as it gets you high smoke up. 

P.S. If you caugh up blood, check yourself into the hospital right away.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jun 19, 2007)

Have any pictures of it?


----------



## Iron Lotus (Jul 28, 2008)

If you are a chronic weed smoker. You would know the answer to your post. Soundsl like you bought your first dime or something mang. really.


----------



## Rambler (Jul 28, 2008)

rofl 
check the dates of the post hehe


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Jul 28, 2008)

Rambler said:
			
		

> rofl
> check the dates of the post hehe


wonder if he ever got his money back ??


----------



## Kludge (Jul 28, 2008)

Rambler said:
			
		

> rofl
> check the dates of the post hehe


 
Not only is it fake, it's really old..


----------



## subie73 (Jul 28, 2008)

maybe it killed him.


----------



## Anarchist_UK (Jul 28, 2008)

To all these people that say "smoke and see if you get high"

if you didn't know it was fake, it could easilt produce a placebo effect (assuming you've smoked before ofc)


----------



## I Eat Valium (Jul 28, 2008)

I think that dude is a cop


----------



## pussum (Jul 29, 2008)

This may be my own ignorance showing, but after the first time I smoked weed and touched weed and saw what weed looked like, I was able to correctly identify weed from other things like say, apples or cars or salt or pepper. . . 

How can you not know if what you just bought was weed? I must have missed something.


----------



## BagSeed (Jul 29, 2008)

Maybe it is alfalfa... Doesn't that stuff kinda look like weed?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 29, 2008)

know where your coming from bro. I've smoked so much before now of street green and found it hard to tell when its good or not. From your description if sounds like proper green, could be lemon skunk or similar. It may smoke quicker if its really dry.

There too much street green that only gets you mildy stoned so you have to smoke a good few joints before you feel really buzzing.

You should try smoking when you have the flu - I did the other day and couldn't tell whether I was stoned or just completely bunged up! Then again I also whitied in the bathroom because it was so hot!


----------



## wanting_in_Orl. (Jul 29, 2008)

why would you buy a dime sack anyways, once you've hit grown man status you should only smoke krip/dank, all day everyday.


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 30, 2008)

I'm thinking some people broke some bud up and took the stems left over and threw them in the bag with some oregano, and sold it to ole dude.

Who would buy pre-broke up weed?


----------



## Thorn (Jul 30, 2008)

sometimes you don't have a choice sticky. you get what there is.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 30, 2008)

akirahz said:
			
		

> I for one am fed up with your "necro" posting. I think you need to get banned, but that's just my opinion.



Akirahz, Iron Lotus wasn't the one who brought this post back up from the dead... it was a newer member who's post was deleted.

Just thought I'd let you know before you go attacking him, as all.


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 31, 2008)

Guys chill... ^ that is not needed.

Stoners shouldn't argue, they dont because most of the time they can't bring themselves to pry away the bong from thier hands to start an argument.

Let's keep it that way.


----------



## buddy hatchet (Jul 31, 2008)

i wonder if he got high! lol


----------



## SmknWhiteWidow (Jul 31, 2008)

yea lets see some pics. im interested to see if you got high too.


----------



## King Bud (Jul 31, 2008)

> How can you not know if what you just bought was weed? I must have missed something.


I've seen people smoking 'schwag'. Basically it's the chrystally leaves, fallen off from buds. Buds are easy to identify, no doubt. If you're smoking schwag, it gets trickier, and it doesn't help that you have a sketchy connection (who smokes schwag!?).


----------



## GreenThumbBlackFinger (Jul 31, 2008)

if he smokes so much weed and is a "chronic smoker" why cant he tell the difference between real weed and fake weed... yer a LIAR! you shouldve told us you just bought your first fivesack in the first place. lol.


----------



## Hick (Jul 31, 2008)

The thread is _two and a half_ years old. 
  I think this dead horse has been beat enough..


----------

